# 是直發單的問題嗎? 如果是, 你幫他發各request來我馬上approve掉



## Tamar

Hello all!

I would like to know what this sentence means.[是直發單的問題嗎? 如果是, 你幫他發各request來我馬上approve掉]
I tried Goggle Translate and other online translations, but of course they all gave rediculous translations. 

This was written in an email at work. 
There is a discussion about pricing - what pricing to use for something (can't say too much...)

Thanks!


----------



## xiaolijie

Roughly: Is it about invoicing? If it is, help him to send me a request and I'll approve it in no time.


----------



## Ben pan

xiaolijie said:


> Roughly: Is it about invoicing? If it is, help him to send me a request and I'll approve it in no time.



直发单 is a term used in logistics, does not mean sending a bill. 直 means directly, in comparison with非直/not directly. The gist of the sentence is that if the destination designated by the client can be reached directly, without transfer, then he will approve it instantly.


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you Ben pan! 
In a hurry, I misread "*是直*發單的問題嗎?" as  "*真是*發單的問題嗎?", and that was the reason for the translation!


----------



## Airen_dingding

是指发单的问题吗？如果是的话，你帮他发过来请求，我来确认。


----------



## Ben pan

I think Airen is right in doubting that the original message has mistakes in typing. 直 maybe a wrong typing of 指, just as 各 should be 个。With this interpretation, the sentence will, certainly,  be more natural.


----------



## xiaolijie

So that means my original translation has turned out to be ok after all ? 
Anyway, since the OP knows the context, I think s/he should be able to make some sense of the help so far.


----------



## Ben pan

I hope so. But in my opinion your translation had a big problem, because you seemed to render 发单 simply as sending a bill, or the same sort of thing. 发单 may refers that the seller is going to sending out the wares, and the most important thing is that before finally doing it both sides should approve the relevant information for the last time.


----------



## xiaolijie

I see. So what translation would you suggest? Try it, as the meaning is not clear from what you said.


----------



## stellari

I believe 直发单 makes a lot more sense here since it is a fixed term in logistics. I am no expert but I assume it is a direct translation of the English term:"straight bill of lading"
http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/straight-bill-of-lading-B-L.html


----------



## Ben pan

To some extent, I am not entitled to do this, because I am a layman too. Just give a shot: Is it about dealing with the order,  if so, then help him send a request to me, I will approve it immediately. (after that, the wares are to be transported to the buyer).


----------



## xiaolijie

Ben pan said:


> To some extent, I am not entitled to do this, because I am a layman too. Just give a shot: Is it about dealing with the order,  if so, then help him send a request to me, I will approve it immediately. (after that, the wares are to be transported to the buyer).



Thanks Ben pan! I know that we are unsure of the word 直发单 (for whatever reason), and that is why I said _"Anyway, since the OP knows the context, I think s/he should be able to make some sense of the help so far."_ Your post following it, "your translation had a big problem", is more alarmistic than it should be 



stellari said:


> I believe 直发单 makes a lot more sense here since it is a fixed term in logistics. I am no expert but I assume it is a direct translation of the English term:"straight bill of lading"
> http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/straight-bill-of-lading-B-L.html


Hi stellari, and thanks for your post!
The problem with this word (直发单) is it's not in a dictionary and we can only guess. With the English dictionary entry from your link, Tamar (the OP) may be in a better position to judge whether it's the right phrase and tell us, because the email is from his work place.

Edit: "*直发单*" means "Straight hair single" (by Google Translate )


----------



## Tamar

Hi all!

Thank you so much for all your answers! Very helpful 

Xiaolijie and Ben pan, your initial translations were spot on for my context (I'm sorry! I should have said it's an import-export issue...)


I wonder how come the combination of the words "straight hair single" comes out to be "bill of lading"? (bill of lading is the right translation for sure, now I know how to write in Chinese )


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you for the feedback, Tamar. I'm glad we're of some help


----------

